# De Paul passa con Raiola.



## admin (17 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2021)

e ora "magicamente" la dimensione Udinese gli andrà stretta

dopo questa doppietta di oggi è il nuovo Modigliani


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Aprile 2021)

Manco gratis prenderei uno di raiola.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.



Bruciato.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Aprile 2021)

Peccato, il mio preferito di tutta la serie A. Da tempo. Per distacco.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.


''Milan su De Paul , ma lui vuole solo la Juventus '' tra 3,2,1...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.


Ok, addio anche a questo qui. Se vai con Raiola significa che sei a caccia di denaro.


----------



## mil77 (17 Aprile 2021)

X fortuna giocatore che mi piace 0.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Aprile 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ''Milan su De Paul , ma lui vuole solo la Juventus '' tra 3,2,1...



Infatti, scontato come la sabbia nel Sahara.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.



Giocatore da Inter.


----------



## Mika (17 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Peccato, il mio preferito di tutta la serie A. Da tempo. Per distacco.



Ma io non voglio nemmeno Haaland perché è di Raiola.


----------



## Znarf79 (17 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.



Ottimo così depenniamo dal taccuino pure questo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Aprile 2021)

Come avere 5/6 mln in più in banca ma rovinarsi la carriera. Ben fatto Rodrigo. Ma a me sta sui ******** dal fallaccio su deschfiglio su cui poi ci fece pure gol. Meglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Rodrigo De Paul ha deciso di cambiare agente e di affidarsi a Mino Raiola. In estate il possibile passaggio ad una big. De Paul è stato accostato a tanti club, tra i quali anche il Milan.



Con Raiola agente non lo voglio neanche a zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2021)

Citando l'amico rothen : finito.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Peccato, il mio preferito di tutta la serie A. Da tempo. Per distacco.



E' forte, lo dico da anni...


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' forte, lo dico da anni...




Buon giocatore che però non vale le cifre richieste dai Pozzo. Infatti, come Belotti, sta a marcire in provincia da anni.


----------



## Marilson (18 Aprile 2021)

vade retro


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2021)

E allora andiamo su Lupo Alberto o sull'usato sicuro Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore che però non vale le cifre richieste dai Pozzo. Infatti, come Belotti, sta a marcire in provincia da anni.



Quest'estate lo vendono sicuro dai, non può marcire lì a Udine in eterno, conte lo richiede da mesi.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Aprile 2021)

Uno dei 3/4 giocatori più forti di tutta la serie A, senza alcun dubbio. Ma viste le novità eviterei. La mia strategia con Raiola sarebbe questa: lasciare libero Donnarumma evitando qualsiasi scontro, rinnovare con Ibra per una stagione SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE a patto che Raiola ci prometta in estate la cessione/scambio di Romagnoli con una valutazione di 20 milioni di euro. Dopo di che nel 2022 siamo liberi da ogni rapporto. Sempre che altri giocatori non decidano di affidargli la procura, cosa sempre possibile.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Quest'estate lo vendono sicuro dai, non può marcire lì a Udine in eterno, conte lo richiede da mesi.




Prima di darlo all'Inter Pozzo lo offrirebbe a chiunque. E nel caso glielo ceda gli chiederebbe uno sproposito.

Come prescrive il galateo della perfetta succursale gobba. 

Stesso discorso visto con Berardi quando Marotta (allora AD Juve) pose il veto ad una cessione già conclusa. E infatti anche Berardi marcisce da anni a Sassuolo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prima di darlo all'Inter Pozzo lo offrirebbe a chiunque. E nel caso glielo ceda gli chiederebbe uno sproposito.
> 
> Come prescrive il galateo della perfetta succursale gobba.
> 
> Stesso discorso visto con Berardi quando Marotta (allora AD Juve) pose il veto ad una cessione già conclusa. E infatti anche Berardi marcisce da anni a Sassuolo.



Ottimo su Berardi,non tutti sanno che la verità é quella descritta da te.E c'è un'altra vicenda che riguarda sempre il Sassuolo,a gennaio del 2018 si rifiutarono di cedere Politano al Napoli per 20 mln,salvo poi cederlo a giugno all'inter per meno.Napoli che era in corsa per lo scudetto con i ladri...Ma il sistema non esiste.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ottimo su Berardi,non tutti sanno che la verità é quella descritta da te.E c'è un'altra vicenda che riguarda sempre il Sassuolo,a gennaio del 2018 si rifiutarono di cedere Politano al Napoli per 20 mln,salvo poi cederlo a giugno all'inter per meno.Napoli che era in corsa per lo scudetto con i ladri...Ma il sistema non esiste.



Tutto alla luce del sole, gli esempi che coinvolgono Genoa, Atalanta, Sassuolo, Udinese, ecc. son tanti. Ultima perla Rovella. 

Ma nessuno dice nulla, tutti ciechi. L’importante è creare polveroni su Ibra-Lukaku o sulla esposizione della maglia di Acerbi. Fatti che Gravina si affrettò a condannare. Lo stesso che sulla vicenda Suarez si lamentò per l’eccessivo baccano.

Perciò prima di cedere De Paul mi aspetto un via libera dai gobbi o un’azione della Juve tesa a farne salire artificiosamente il prezzo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutto alla luce del sole, gli esempi che coinvolgono Genoa, Atalanta, Sassuolo, Udinese, ecc. son tanti. Ultima perla Rovella.
> 
> Ma nessuno dice nulla, tutti ciechi. L’importante è creare polveroni su Ibra-Lukaku o sulla esposizione della maglia di Acerbi. Fatti che Gravina si affrettò a condannare. Lo stesso che sulla vicenda Suarez si lamentò per l’eccessivo baccano.
> 
> Perciò prima di cedere De Paul mi aspetto un via libera dai gobbi o un’azione della Juve tesa a farne salire artificiosamente il prezzo.



Ovviamente se De Paul interessa ai lerci schifosi non ci sarà offerta che tenga neanche se proviene da Madrid,va a torino.Ps: nota a margine,la figlia di Carnevali,Ds del Sassuolo,é una dipendente della juve.


----------

